# Small aggressive cichlids for my tank



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, im looking for some sort of aggressive pairing cichlid that maxes at an absolute max of 3.5" or smaller.

i was thinking HRP's, but i have no clue how large a full grown male is.

any suggestions are appreciated, but no Mikrogeophagus or Apistogrammas.


----------



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

Since we are in the CA Cichlid section, I would say Neets or Cons, both would be good choices for a 20long or 29show tank. Demanosi, Saulosi or Afras would be a good choice if we are talking Africans, but you would need 3 or 4, not a pair, consisting of 1 male and 2 or 3 females. A pair of Jewel Cichlids could be an option too though.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yellow cons, _Archocentrus nanoluteus_ are the smallest central at 3-3.5 inches (even though the profile says they get bigger).

HBP get about 5" ...

I know it's not central, but african butterfly cichlids _Anomalochromis thomasi_ are sweet little 3" cichlids. Despite being named after rams and looking like them, they are in the jewelfish family and show it! :thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the replys guys.

hyposalinty, cons and neets get to large, needs to stay at 3ish inchs, and neets and cons get to large, im thinking about getting a neet for my large tank though. even the other fish you mentioned get much to large for what im looking for.

thanx for the suggestions dwarf pike, *** heard of the yellow dwarfs, but i dunno how easy they are to find, and ill look into the butterfly cichlid!


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

If you are willing to consider African, you could do worse than the good old kribensis. A pair is plenty aggressive but does not have huge territorial demands. Colourful, easily available and easy to breed.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Rainbows! Small, aggressive, colorful....


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Rainbows are small and colorful, but I've never had one that could be considered aggressive.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

> I would say Neets or Cons


Well my male cons are closer to 6" than they are to 3.5"

If you are looking for small and agressive, you might be better with africans


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sorry for not replying, been on a trip for band class.

im still looking for options, im goin to do some research and see what i can come up with.

thanx.


----------

